# Besides tools and equipment , what do we all collect ?



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

*Just wondering if I'm a certified junk collector or what .   *


----------



## John O (Dec 26, 2021)

I have 6 Corvairs and 7 Gravelys, need more space.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2021)

Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No, on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


That's a good start Mike !


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Baseball cards , Hot Wheels , AFX track and cars , older electronics , childhood toys , shot glasses from places you've visited , older trains , etc ? 

I'm just going thru some stuff , and am finding everything that has been hidden for years .  Where do you start ............................and end ?


----------



## sdelivery (Dec 26, 2021)

Collect? I  thought it all was RESCUE stuff and I was just giving it a good home....


----------



## Alcap (Dec 26, 2021)

I was trying to collect money but my wife keeps getting rid of it. I have a few special tractors here’s one https://www.gardentractortalk.com/t...the-month-of-february-2013.88934/#post-998224


----------



## ddillman (Dec 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No, on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


 I am humbled.  And need to get busy.


----------



## gonzo (Dec 26, 2021)

debts


----------



## Janderso (Dec 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Baseball cards , Hot Wheels , AFX track and cars , older electronics , childhood toys , shot glasses from places you've visited , older trains , etc ?
> 
> I'm just going thru some stuff , and am finding everything that has been hidden for years .  Where do you start ............................and end ?


Don't you have cubs?


----------



## tq60 (Dec 26, 2021)

We do not collect space...

But it seems we drag home things to store things and result is no space because of shelves, file cabinets and other stuff.

It makes room to drag more stuff home.

We do collect some clock stuff, Atmos and 400 day.



Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> *Just wondering if I'm a certified junk collector or what .  *


you know what they say... recognition is the first step...


----------



## BladesIIB (Dec 26, 2021)

I collect knives, have a few guitars, I enjoy shooting and of course tools for the shop.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Don't you have cubs?


I do , but I kinda ganged everything in the basement and garage along with the tools and stuff .


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No, on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


You have to admit that except for maybe Jay Leno, having 24 things with wheels under them puts you in the big league!
[That's not counting tractors, trailers, and lawnmowers]!


----------



## rabler (Dec 26, 2021)

I collect outbuildings.  Working on #6


----------



## rabler (Dec 26, 2021)

I think we all collect… projects


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 26, 2021)

That question really made me stop and think. I have a lot of stuff but always centered on use. I don’t buy to restore, I buy because I need to do something. Like my toolbox. Like my metrology tools. Lathe,mill and shaper with their associated tooling. So like when I decided to do sound for the bands I was in I got into microphones because like end mills they are made for specific jobs and none can do everything. So I have a nice array of mics. So to me a collector just buys stuff to have them so even though I have a lot of stuff to use not collect.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Oh , another one I just found . Old beer cans . Used to collect these cans back when they were " in " . Walked many a miles picking up new to me cans .  They reside in the top of the garage along with some other " treasures " . Original Dickens houses , antique pee / chamber pots also .


----------



## rabler (Dec 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No, on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


Yikes, I make an effort to limit the number of gas engines I have to maintain.  My thought on reading that is you need a full time mechanic to keep all that running.  Active farm?  or are you truly just collecting?


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 26, 2021)

Vinyl LPs, CDs and digital music files.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

rabler said:


> Yikes, I make an effort to limit the number of gas engines I have to maintain.  My thought on reading that is you need a full time mechanic to keep all that running.  Active farm?  or are you truly just collecting?


I think he is a full time mechanic... He eats with a wrench, he brushes his teeth with a wire brush, he flosses with a feeler gauge, his coffee is used motor oil,  

basically he lives and breathes motor oil...


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Oh , another one I just found . Old beer cans . Used to collect these cans back when they were " in " . Walked many a miles picking up new to me cans .  They reside in the top of the garage along with some other " treasures " . Original Dickens houses , antique pee / chamber pots also .


I hope you at least cleaned them out... imagine the growth in there... Don't look it might be scarry.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2021)

No, not a farm, and not really a collector, things just seem to follow me home. Most are runners, some are projects, and some are parts for runners, and projects. The plan is to start selling some off over the next 5yrs or so, but best laid plans, and all that. I do spend a fair amount of time on engines, and such, but for the most part I enjoy it. Mike



rabler said:


> Yikes, I make an effort to limit the number of gas engines I have to maintain. My thought on reading that is you need a full time mechanic to keep all that running. Active farm? or are you truly just collecting?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> Vinyl LPs, CDs and digital music files.


That's what I'm talking about !  More to come on that subject , outside working .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 26, 2021)

I am trying to collect my thoughts every day but...........see there it happened again


----------



## jbobb1 (Dec 26, 2021)

A few nice knives, 3 guitars, some RC helicopters and of course, too many tools!


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 26, 2021)

I’m kind of a Noah’s Ark guy…I have one or two of most everything, but only guitars and banjos have I stocked up on.
And books…I think I have more than two books, but haven’t counted lately.


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 26, 2021)

Not as impressive as FOMOGO , but 12 cars, 1 truck, 1 Yanmar 4x4 bucket loader, 3 motorcycles, 2 canoes, 3 or 4 trailers....that's all I can think of with out going out front


----------



## rabler (Dec 26, 2021)

One thought, how recently have each of you moved?  Miscellaneous collections get harder to maintain across relocation.  I moved a little over 400 miles about 3-4 years ago, moved everything myself using our trailers and pickup.  That involved a lot of trips to the dump to cull some of the stuff.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> You have to admit that except for maybe Jay Leno, having 24 things with wheels under them puts you in the big league!
> [That's not counting tractors, trailers, and lawnmowers]!


my neighbor has a huge collection of motorcycles, only 4 lots south of me.
Another local has a car collection of super cars. I don't know him, but I read about him. 
While Leno is at the top of the collectors, there are many other similar people that might be hiding near you and you not even know it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 26, 2021)

Apparently I collect two wheeled vehicles; motorcycles and bicycles... last count was two motorcycles (one running one not) and five bicycles (three road, one hybrid and one MTB)


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 26, 2021)

@John O My dream car ws the Corvair my Dad but sold before I had my drivers licence.  It was a red sports model from '68.  It felt like an Italian sports car.

I seem to collect oddities,  from a hand operated ringer to a 2000 year old fertility symbol - far too many to mention.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 26, 2021)

Wooden nickels, whenever I go to a place that uses them I’ll buy one for the collection. I have more back in Michigan.




I used to have British cars but these take up less space.

John


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Dec 26, 2021)

I collect neon stuff.
I have assorted random neon signs around the shop.
I also have a collection of neon light bulbs ... about 500 or so.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2021)

Have been where I am now for 39yrs, and will be here until they find me dead on the porch. I have acquired an additional 15 acres, so plenty of room. Mike



rabler said:


> One thought, how recently have each of you moved?  Miscellaneous collections get harder to maintain across relocation.  I moved a little over 400 miles about 3-4 years ago, moved everything myself using our trailers and pickup.  That involved a lot of trips to the dump to cull some of the stuff.


----------



## jwmay (Dec 26, 2021)

I guess I collect books. I have as many read books in my house as unread. 
I seem to collect broken things. I think I have 6 bench vises that are all waiting on me to repair. I threw away three dial indicators today, that I'd "saved" from a dumpster last year.
 Files! I've got more files than any 4 men might need. Hammers...Got a bushel basket of those.  Chisels and punches? A hundred pounds worth at least. High speed steel.... where did it even come from? I can only remember buying it once, but I found it in 6 different drawers across three tool boxes today. 
6" scales... found five of them.
It seems like... and I don't really know this for a fact. But it seems like I'm not so much a hoarder, as a person who forgets he bought something, and so, buys it again...and again...ad infinitum.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 26, 2021)

There are as many "bits and pieces" of stuff as there are people. I am a "hoarder" as much as any other hoarder. Any item that serves no apparent purpose to the world at large *does serve a purpose* to the person that is hanging on to it. At one time, I had several coins that all told were worth about a half dollar. But those coins were "mementos' of my time in South America and the South Pacific. An aluminium coin that was received in change for a beer in Tahiti. . . Its' value was about a half cent at the time, but it held memories of somewhere I had been. I have many such mementos, having traveled widely in my younger years.

I build model trains. Over the years, I have developed a propensity *against* plastic models. Although they are often more correctly detailed, to me they are little more than toys. My models are more often metal and/or wood, with plastics used only for electrical insulation. This is a point that is *important to me*, but is meaningless to the world at large and only marginally interesting to another model train nut as "antiques".

My shop includes metal and woodworking equipment. Both are directly related to my model trains, although the machines do get used for other hobbies. I recently acquired a collet chuck that I may well never use. But it is an unusual device that cannot be acquired these days. If I do need it, I'll have it on hand rather than scouring the world for weeks on end until I've forgotten why I wanted it.


jwmay said:


> It seems like... and I don't really know this for a fact. But it seems like I'm not so much a hoarder, as a person who forgets he bought something, and so, buys it again...and again...ad infinitum.


I don't "forget" much of anything. But I have multiple 6" scales, each one different in some way. One calibrated in 64ths, another in 50ths. One with "archaic" machine screw sizes, another with scales particular to model trains. One that resides on the lathe tool shelf where I don't need to find one when I need one. Then there are the items that I catch on the way to a scrap bin. I don't collect such items, but if it is something I don't have, and may someday use, I "stash" one and maybe a second for spare parts.

*All of this is me personally* and has no relationship to the rest of the world. And is so for most everyone else, whether they collect machine tooling, or coins, or stamps, or old newspapers. And "purging" that collection of stuff is as individual as why it was saved in the first place. The world at large is opposed to "hoarders", but that is as much the powers that be wanting to make everyone dependant on someone else as anything. Hoarding isn't hoarding, it's prepping. For what isn't for me to judge. Only the person doing the prepping can answer that. If one has 17 rulers, one might wonder what they all do. I know what all mine do, the rest of the world doesn't matter.

.


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> not a farm, and not really a collector, things just seem to follow me home.


I know to some this seems convoluted but some things are just too good of a deal. And when that intersects with a possible use damn logic, I’ll squeeze it in somewhere. That’s exactly what happened when I rescued that old Atlas 7b shaper. I’d had an idle curiosity about one but thought the prices they were asking was collector prices and couldn’t justify it. Even though I felt it might be useful.

Then I walk into this 75x65 barn stacked 10’ high with every known and unknown tool and jig that looked like they had been stacked outside and shoved in with a dozer. There sticking out of a huge pile was the 7b, complete except for motor belt cover. Asked the guy how much and had told myself no more than $500 and was sure he’d say more. When he said $125 it’s was with a mixture of surprise and where the heck am I going to put it? Didn‘t stop me from whipping out the cash though.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 26, 2021)

EX wives.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 26, 2021)

are we just supposed to only list what we collect that we can remember, or do we have to go looking through all our shops to see what we have forgotten that we collect-----I'm getting old and I forget what I have collected.--- to start with I know I have ten older 4 wheel drives, one 1 ton truck and one 1 ton stepvan. a very huge old country and western music collection (at least 2-3 thousand old country and western lp records.and many hundreds of cds and cassettes). I like the good old country music singers, and like music playing while I am in my shop or working on vehicles.
I moved here to Rochester (just 15 blocks south of Mayo Clinic) 11 years ago, and still kept my shop 40 miles away cause I don't have room for all my collections of heavy metal stock and extra machines here in town. tons of metal stock for future projects. I think many of us hobby machinists have a lot in common, and always willing to collect extra material instead of throwing it in the trash.
Dave


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> EX wives.


try not to collect them, try to get rid of them.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

Eddyde said:


> Vinyl LPs, CDs and digital music files.


Which brings me to the question . I have my old very high end Carver audio system from the mid eighties . The amp , pre amp and tuner all are working fine after 30 years of no-use . The CD player , which has a special function ( no longer available on newer units )  is not working , it hasn't for years . I spent 3 hours this morning investigating a company/person or anyone who was certified to repair this vintage piece. I believe I found a website and joined it this morning and will be asking for help on the matter . The system is not complete without the cd player and I'm not a fan of this new technology stuff . Figuring 1000s of cds and vinyls , I feel it's worth the $$$$$$ to get the right person to repair it . I may be out of my mind , but , we all have crazy hobbies .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Which brings me to the question . I have my old very high end Carver audio system from the mid eighties . The amp , pre amp and tuner all are working fine after 30 years of no-use . The CD player , which has a special function ( no longer available on newer units ) on it is not working , it hasn't for years . I spent 3 hours this morning investigating a company/person or anyone who was certified to repair this vintage piece. I believe I found a website and joined it this morning and will be asking for help on the matter . The system is not complete without the cd player and I'm not a fan of this new technology stuff . Figuring 1000s of cds and vinyls , I feel it's worth the $$$$$$ to get the right person to repair it . I may be out of my mind , but , we all have crazy hobbies .


carver... nice... real high end.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> carver... nice... real high end.


Yes , it is , which is why I would like to keep it up and running . I knew they had a following over the years but found out much more this morning . I'm still on " visitor status " on their website as of now . Hopefully I'll find  someone willing to take on this equipment .

So what is special about this cd player ? Carver sold DTL series players which had special circutry which they call a Digital Time Lens . This would make the new digital cds sound like the old spinning vinyls . To those who have never experienced the sound , it is incredible . I can purchase a seperate time lens for the player , but trying to stay to the original set . I have not seen a working unit DTL-200 on Ebay for many years , so it's not an option .


----------



## addertooth (Dec 26, 2021)

Part of the use the shop is restoring/repairing/making parts for antique fountain pens. Some are over a hundred years old, and there is no supply of parts to repair them.  Custom parts are fabricated to restore these old pens.  The hard part is often finding the stock to make parts.  Custom forming mandrels are made as well, to return the metal pen bodies to their original shape.   

I also collect Asian Swords, but all of the work on them is with hand tools. 
There are also 4 sets of antique Japanese China resting in display cases.  I don't have any clue why I like them, but I do.  I guess I am just drawn to very old examples of craftsmanship.  It reminds me what I need to strive for, in what I do. 

I think the general population has forgotten the value of craftsmanship.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Yes , it is , which is why I would like to keep it up and running . I knew they had a following over the years but found out much more this morning . I'm still on " visitor status " on their website as of now . Hopefully I'll find  someone willing to take on this equipment .
> 
> So what is special about this cd player ? Carver sold DTL series players which had special circutry which they call a Digital Time Lens . This would make the new digital cds sound like the old spinning vinyls . To those who have never experienced the sound , it is incredible . I can purchase a seperate time lens for the player , but trying to stay to the original set .


The thing about vinyl vs CD was that in vinyl did not clip their sound. The sound was realistic, with CD's the timing was more for BASS, and the music was enhanced toward the bass side, and the range was shortened, or compressed.   So we hear more range on vinyl because there was no enhancement done, the range is the full range, without messing with it.

Our good friends son when he was about 17 got into the vinyl craze, back in 95 maybe... He was going to all the old vinyl music stores buying what he could afford, he bought 2 turntables (difficult back then) . I still have a few cases left of vinyl, I need a new needle.

But he kept telling me the sound was so much better on vinyl, He didn't explain it ... but I did find out what he was talking about.
Would love to crank up some HOT Tuna, some Dead, Allman Bros, Edgar Winter, Bonnie Rait, to name a afew.. I have a good memory of what I had, not clear on what I saved..

Carver, Denon, MacIntosh, Nakamichi, Bang and Olfusen were all cream of the crop, when I saw Denon and Nakamichi being sold at a Ckt City, or Best Buy, but not in their high end room, I was baffled.. How could they have fallen... Also, Onkyo... 

anyway if you read to this why.... why listen to a man spewing his old memories.

There are those who prefer the old tube stereos.. and if you compare the two, there is an amazing difference.. Having been schooled by a friends , friend, He showed me old tube high end , compared to a high end 80s or 90s unit.

There's a sound that comes out of the tube system that is so sweet and full.. much more than a transistor or chip system.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 26, 2021)

addertooth said:


> Part of the use the shop is restoring/repairing/making parts for antique fountain pens. Some are over a hundred years old, and there is no supply of parts to repair them.  Custom parts are fabricated to restore these old pens.  The hard part is often finding the stock to make parts.  Custom forming mandrels are made as well, to return the metal pen bodies to their original shape.
> 
> I also collect Asian Swords, but all of the work on them is with hand tools.
> There are also 4 sets of antique Japanese China resting in display cases.  I don't have any clue why I like them, but I do.  I guess I am just drawn to very old examples of craftsmanship.  It reminds me what I need to strive for, in what I do.
> ...


I love an old pen. The problem is my handwriting is so horrible, there's no point in having one.  It's like putting lipstick on a pig...  I'll leave it to someone with beautiful handwriting who can appreciate it, and make it impress.


----------



## addertooth (Dec 26, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I love an old pen. The problem is my handwriting is so horrible, there's no point in having one.  It's like putting lipstick on a pig...  I'll leave it to someone with beautiful handwriting who can appreciate it, and make it impress.


I would suggest you visit the "Fountain Pen Network" website.   There you will find the single largest collection of fountain pen fans on the entire planet.   No matter what brand/type your pen is, there is someone there who will appreciate it as their dream pen.  I have over a hundred pens at this point, but only about a dozen of them are "halo" pens.  A couple rest on the edge of "unobtainable", with 3 known examples on the planet.  But, some of the ones I really appreciate are far more common.   They just feel right in the hand and lay down a line with amazing variation.   

The old fountain pens left a line whose width grows as more pressure is applied. In the picture below, the top pen has much higher collector value, partly driven by the overlay being solid gold.  The lower pen is Gold-filled Vermeil (where a layer of gold is applied to sterling silver under heat and pressure, much thicker than gold plating).  It is only of moderate value (perhaps about $170 due to the longitudinal lines which make it less common).  

But the lower pen fits my hand much better, and it has a more controllable flex to the nib.  As such, it would be the pen I would reach for, even though higher-end pens are available.  Point being, rarity and value does not always drive what people desire.


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 26, 2021)

I am a wine collector and educator.  I also collect current-day artists working in oil.  Both lighten the wallet even more than tooling for the shop.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 26, 2021)

I had to go thru 8 to get a keeper.


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 26, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I collect neon stuff.
> I have assorted random neon signs around the shop.
> I also have a collection of neon light bulbs ... about 500 or so.
> 
> ...


How come there isn't an icon for a drooling face???


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 26, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> The thing about vinyl vs CD was that in vinyl did not clip their sound. The sound was realistic, with CD's the timing was more for BASS, and the music was enhanced toward the bass side, and the range was shortened, or compressed.   So we hear more range on vinyl because there was no enhancement done, the range is the full range, without messing with it.
> 
> Our good friends son when he was about 17 got into the vinyl craze, back in 95 maybe... He was going to all the old vinyl music stores buying what he could afford, he bought 2 turntables (difficult back then) . I still have a few cases left of vinyl, I need a new needle.
> 
> ...


I designed and built solid-state pre-amps and power amplifiers back in the 70's for my own pleasure.  My friends and I discovered a lot of those things that are now commonly-known, like:  ceramic capacitors in the signal path really do sound like ****.  Some (but not all) of the other audio fads that followed were much harder to swallow, but, ears do get older...so who knows.  But, truthfully, I don't think that the grade of conductor makes any difference.  Now, the dielectric between that conductor and ground, well, that could play a part.

I still have a pretty nice turntable and black widow tonearm, and some vinyl I just can't part with.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 27, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> How come there isn't an icon for a drooling face???


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 27, 2021)

I used to collect baseball hats and tee shirts.  Lost my collection to fire.   I don't collect anything but memories now.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 27, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Lets see, 9 cars, 6 pickup's, 2 box trucks, 1 bucket truck, 1 tandem dump truck, 1 grain truck, 1 backhoe, 140ton track hoe, 5 motorcycles, 1 ATV, 2 trailers, 4 tractors, 2 zero turn mowers, 1 combine, and a partridge in a pear tree. That's just rolling stock. I may have a problem. No, on second thought, I'm fine. Mike


Lol. You are the President of the Rolling Stock Club.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 27, 2021)

Be_Zero_Be said:


> I collect neon stuff.
> I have assorted random neon signs around the shop.
> I also have a collection of neon light bulbs ... about 500 or so.


OK. You win the internet for today.


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 27, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> I’m kind of a Noah’s Ark guy…I have one or two of most everything, but only guitars and banjos have I stocked up on.


You should try one like Biggest-Ass Banjo in my collection..


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 27, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Which brings me to the question . I have my old very high end Carver audio system from the mid eighties . The amp , pre amp and tuner all are working fine after 30 years of no-use . The CD player , which has a special function ( no longer available on newer units )  is not working , it hasn't for years . I spent 3 hours this morning investigating a company/person or anyone who was certified to repair this vintage piece. I believe I found a website and joined it this morning and will be asking for help on the matter . The system is not complete without the cd player and I'm not a fan of this new technology stuff . Figuring 1000s of cds and vinyls , I feel it's worth the $$$$$$ to get the right person to repair it . I may be out of my mind , but , we all have crazy hobbies .


I used to collect vintage audio gear as well, though I've sold most of it off as I replaced it with stuff I've built myself. From what I remember, the older CD players don't have much collector value as the technology has significantly improved since the 80's, thus even average CD players now can sound better than the best older ones. The Digital Analog converters in  early CD players tended to sound harsh, thus the special filters to "make it sound like vinyl". As DA technology improved there was less need for the additional circuits. Another problem is old CD transport parts are virtually impossible to find. 
However, Vintage amps, pre amps, turntables and even speakers are in demand and can indeed sound better than most of the average gear being sold today. Value depends a lot on reputation, lore and legend, which is the engine that drives the audiophile world. 
You might want to check the electrolytic capacitors in the amp as these can lose their rated value over time and can affect sound quality especially bass response or induce hum. Fortunately, they are usually easy to replace.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

Carver CD Players
					

I've been thinking about adding a CD player to one system in the house that doesn't have one in the mix yet (C1/M500T). I noticed a Carver TL-3220 FS locally and was wondering what the Carver collective thinks about these? Worth grabbing or maybe look for something else...suggestions appreciated....




					thecarversite.com
				



Thanks for the info @Eddyde . I'm currently reading about all that you posted on the above website . I'm going to move forward and throw the $$$$$ at this system . Get all the upgrades available and keep this going . I've always enjoyed my music , although the ears aren't what they once were , my neighbors might appreciate the music . ( if you know what I mean ) .


----------



## main_cogg (Dec 27, 2021)

Film cameras and everything that goes with.  I think they multiply when I'm not looking.  I was given my first camera over 50 years ago and in all this time I've bought a grand total of 3 cameras.  Somehow there's around 4 dozen here now.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 27, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> The thing about vinyl vs CD was that in vinyl did not clip their sound. The sound was realistic, with CD's the timing was more for BASS, and the music was enhanced toward the bass side, and the range was shortened, or compressed.   So we hear more range on vinyl because there was no enhancement done, the range is the full range, without messing with it.
> 
> Our good friends son when he was about 17 got into the vinyl craze, back in 95 maybe... He was going to all the old vinyl music stores buying what he could afford, he bought 2 turntables (difficult back then) . I still have a few cases left of vinyl, I need a new needle.
> 
> ...


Yes, most mainstream music today is heavily compressed and does not have the fidelity of older recordings. Mainly due to the decline in demand for quality audio reproduction. Today the average person listens to music through earbuds or little bluetooth speakers with class D amplifiers that cannot produce the full dynamic range of the audio spectrum, trading convenience for quality. Todays music is designed to be played on these inferior devices, Thus many people today don't even know what quality audio can sound like. If the music is crappy to begin with, paying it on better equipment won't make much of a difference anyway.

However, CD's & digital music can have excellent sound. It depends on the quality of the original recording, the audio engineering used to master the file and the gear used to play it back. On a good system digital can sound almost as good a vinyl, almost.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

main_cogg said:


> Film cameras and everything that goes with.


My daughter is just now getting into film , she got some kind of a scanner from Santa this year . I haven't a clue so I guess I'll be learning something new in the near future .


----------



## main_cogg (Dec 27, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> My daughter is just now getting into film , she got some kind of a scanner from Santa this year . I haven't a clue so I guess I'll be learning something new in the near future .


Affordable in home scanners have been a real game changer for film photography.  Developing black and white film doesn't require a big investment in equipment, chemicals or space. Being able to then scan the negatives is a big short cut versus having a darkroom with an enlarger.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 27, 2021)

Fishing stuff and tool boxes. I have 6 fishing rods and a seventh on the way. I have 8 (machinists) tool boxes 4 Kennedy’s 3 Gerstner's and 1 union. Although my favorite thing to collect is oversized, tiny and cool looking tools like a 1 7/8 bolt and nut, a little vise with a little anvil, a big drill bit from the early 1900s but my favorite is my starrett 127 micrometer.


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 27, 2021)

main_cogg said:


> Film cameras and everything that goes with.  I think they multiply when I'm not looking.  I was given my first camera over 50 years ago and in all this time I've bought a grand total of 3 cameras.  Somehow there's around 4 dozen here now.


My first camera was a pinhole camera.  Fun to play with.  I ran a lot of 35mm film through my Minolta, which I still have.  I also have a Yashika twin-lens reflex and a Durst enlarger with a set of variable-contrast filters.  Ah, the smell of fixer, hard to forget.  And that musky smell of developer.

Many, many years after that pinhole camera I turned my DSLR into a pinhole camera by drilling a hole in the cap that covered the camera body's lens mount, glued a piece of aluminum foil over the hole and poked a tiny hole in the middle of it.  Also fun to play with.

No, I didn't drill the hole while the cover was installed on the body 

I don't really set out to collect much of anything, just don't get rid of what I've got.  Still, it seems to add up.....


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 28, 2021)

I also like cameras. I got rid of all the film stuff (B&W and color cameras and all the darkroom equipment) years ago but now play with digital , usb. and IP cameras. Keep an eye on the chickens, the driveway, the weather outside during dark hours. Also like closeup and microscope cameras. Just got a handheld standalone microscope to keep in the shop for checking tools, reading fine
 print etc.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09C5JTTTM?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details




Tools that feel sharp are really less so when examined closely.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Jubil (Dec 28, 2021)

I am attempting to collect years, as many as I can get. And stack them on top of each other. Along with the aches and pains that go with them. Not collecting hair anymore, it won’t stick.

Chuck


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 28, 2021)

Jubil said:


> I am attempting to collect years, as many as I can get. And stack them on top of each other. Along with the aches and pains that go with them. Not collecting hair anymore, it won’t stick.
> 
> Chuck


I second that ... all of it.


----------



## wachuko (Dec 28, 2021)

Besides collecting projects... 

1:32 scale slot cars
1:43 scale cars
All the cars from the Pixar movie Cars...
The book series for Gabriel Allon - from the writer Daniel Silva... even if I have them on my e-reader, I like having the hardcover...
Oh and dust... I collect a lot of dust...


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 28, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Besides collecting projects...
> 
> 
> Oh and dust... I collect a lot of dust...


Excellent, how's that coming?

I collect dust, metal chips...

And apparently this year STINK BUGS..


----------



## Steve-F (Dec 28, 2021)

Endless supply of termites and gophers


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 28, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Besides collecting projects...
> 
> 
> Oh and dust... I collect a lot of dust...



Oh boy, I seem to be collecting dust also.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 28, 2021)

Jubil said:


> I am attempting to collect years, as many as I can get. And stack them on top of each other. Along with the aches and pains that go with them. Not collecting hair anymore, it won’t stick.
> 
> Chuck



I like that I hope to collect a few more years myself!  Luckly I still have hair.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 28, 2021)

My biggest collection is bass guitars. I tend to hover around 30 as some go & others arrive. They're all pre 86 hand carved neck through instruments of joy!


----------



## 682bear (Dec 28, 2021)

I have an eclectic collection of collections...

.22 rifles... jigsaw puzzles... hats... books... tools...

My biggest collection is my collection of high-quality junk... I have lots of junk... I love my junk...

Ask my wife, she will tell you all about my junk...

-Bear


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 28, 2021)

682bear said:


> I have an eclectic collection of collections...
> 
> .22 rifles... jigsaw puzzles... hats... books... tools...
> 
> ...


I don't want to talk about your junk... keep it zipped.


----------



## 682bear (Dec 28, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I don't want to talk about your junk... keep it zipped.




Well... ok... it's not very impressive, anyway...

-Bear


----------



## John O (Dec 28, 2021)

Its not junk, its unaccounted inventory


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 28, 2021)

I have lots of stuff,  I have stuff over there,  I have stuff over here,  I have stuff at the shop, I have stuff at the house,  I have lots of stuff but it's all good stuff.   When I got rid of some bad stuff,  I soon realized that the bad stuff was in fact good stuff that I needed.  

Tim


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 29, 2021)

@ Just for Fun. I think it's 1 of Murphy's rules. It goes something like, "No matter what it is or how long you've had it: it isn't needed until after you get rid of it." 

So, yes, I have a lot of useless junk. So long as I have it: it isn't needed LOL.


----------



## Jubil (Dec 29, 2021)

682bear said:


> I have an eclectic collection of collections...
> 
> .22 rifles... jigsaw puzzles... hats... books... tools...
> 
> ...


But. It’s “good” junk!!!

Chuck


----------



## Mtnmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Which brings me to the question . I have my old very high end Carver audio system from the mid eighties . The amp , pre amp and tuner all are working fine after 30 years of no-use . The CD player , which has a special function ( no longer available on newer units )  is not working , it hasn't for years . I spent 3 hours this morning investigating a company/person or anyone who was certified to repair this vintage piece. I believe I found a website and joined it this morning and will be asking for help on the matter . The system is not complete without the cd player and I'm not a fan of this new technology stuff . Figuring 1000s of cds and vinyls , I feel it's worth the $$$$$$ to get the right person to repair it . I may be out of my mind , but , we all have crazy hobbies .


I recently needed to have a Phase Linear 400 amp repaired and found this in my search for someone to work on it:




__





						Phase Linear, Carver Sunfire | BobCarverCorp.com
					






					www.bobcarvercorp.com
				



I didn’t use their recommendation, I found someone great locally, but this may work for you.
Good luck, it’s getting harder to find qualified technicians to work on this stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 30, 2021)

Mtnmac said:


> recently needed to have a Phase Linear 400 amp repaired and found this in my search for someone to work on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes ! I did find and joined the Carversite and got the info needed . Real nice group of guys over there as well as here . Many were / are interested in our website as well , so we may have some hard core audiophile hobby machinists very soon . Thanks for looking out for me , not many Carver fans around any more .


----------



## greghunterAZ (Jan 17, 2022)

Is it just insatiable curiosity or.....lately I'm fascinated with 60's,70's heavy metal sewing machines. Such cool little 'engines'.


----------

